# Nồi nấu chậm là gì? Dùng để làm gì? Có nấu cháo cho bé được không?



## topdanhgia (6/8/21)

Nồi nấu chậm vốn từ lâu đã xuất hiện trong nhiều căn bếp hiện đại. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ giới thiệu với bạn nồi nấu chậm là gì? Dùng để làm gì? Có nấu cháo cho bé được không? Cùng tìm hiểu nhé!
>>> Bài viết liên quan: Nồi nấu cháo chậm cho bé tốt nhất hiện nay 2021
*Nồi nấu chậm là gì? *
Nồi nấu chậm hay còn gọi Slow cooker hoặc Crock-Pot là loại nồi có công dụng đun nấu hay hầm chín thức ăn trong một thời gian dài với nhiệt độ thấp bằng cách sử dụng điện năng.
Với nhiều tiện ích phù hợp với cuộc sống hiện đại, nồi nấu chậm được sử dụng phổ biến với nhiều gia đình hiện nay.

2Cấu tạo nồi nấu chậm
Kết cấu nồi nấu chậm tương tự giống với nồi cơm điện nắp rời, bao gồm:


Mâm nhiệt dưới đáy nồi
Lòng nồi
Vỏ bằng thép không gỉ
Nắp vung rời
Nhiệt độ nấu cho phép trong khoảng 75 độ C - 135 độ C. Công suất 120 W - 150 W tiêu thụ điện năng thấp.

Chất liệu lòng nồi được làm từ gốm Ceramic rất an toàn cho sức khỏe người dùng, đun nấu không tạo ra các chất độc hại. Vỏ ngoài bằng thép không gỉ cho độ bền cao. Nắp nồi bằng thủy tinh trong suốt chịu nhiệt và va đập tốt.
*Ưu và nhược điểm của nồi nấu chậm*
Ưu điểm:

- Một trong những tính năng nổi bật nhất của nồi nấu chậm đó là giữ được hàm lượng chất dinh dưỡng rất cao, gần như là nguyên vẹn.

- Điều này dựa trên nguyên lý hoạt đoạt chỉ nấu với nhiệt độ thấp trong khoảng 75 độ C - 135 độ C của nồi nên sẽ phải đun nấu trong thời gian dài, từ đó các loại vitamin không bị phân hủy hay phản ứng hóa học với các chất khác.
>>> Xem thêm: Máy làm sữa hạt tốt nhất hiện nay 2021
Bên cạnh đó, nồi được trang bị những chất liệu cao cấp và an toàn đối với sức khỏe với lòng nồi bằng sứ ceramic cao cấp vừa bền bỉ lại dễ vệ sinh.

- Ngoài ra, nồi có nhiều chế độ nấu nhằm đáp ứng các nhu cầu khác nhau, từ đó bạn có thể chọn giờ nấu và tiết kiệm thời gian để xử lý những công việc khác, các chế độ đặt giờ bao gồm:


Nấu nhanh: 2 - 3 giờ
Nấu chậm: 4 - 6 giờ
Giữ ấm: 8 - 12 giờ
Với những người mới lần đầu sử dụng loại nồi nấu chậm, bạn không cần phải quá lo lắng vì loại nồi này rất dễ sử dụng, bạn chỉ cần chuẩn bị nguyên liệu cho vào nồi, chọn chế độ nấu và chờ thức ăn chín. Nồi có thể nấu liên tục trong 24 tiếng mà không lo bị trào nước hay cháy, khét nồi.

- Thêm nữa, nồi nấu chậm có khả năng tiết kiệm điện tốt khi công suất nồi chỉ khoảng 120 W kèm lòng nồi bằng sứ, nắp thủy tinh thì khả năng tiết kiệm điện và giữ nhiệt của nồi rất tốt.

Nhược điểm:
- Nồi nấu chậm chỉ phù hợp với nhu cầu chuyên dùng như: Nấu cháo, kho cá, kho thịt nói chung là nấu những món kho, hầm.

- Ngoài ra, đúng như tên gọi “nồi nấu chậm” nên nếu mẹ muốn nhanh thì đây không phải là sản phẩm phù hợp để mẹ chọn. Vì nhanh nhất cũng phải mất 2-3 giờ nồi nấu chậm mới làm chín thức ăn được.

>>> Xem thêm: Chảo chống dính tốt nhất hiện nay 2021


----------

